# ac vs dc on ariens snowblower



## tallen4392 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi i had to replace the engine on my deluxe 30 the orignal engine is no longer avaliable. The replacement engine is dc current the orignal was ac current the replacement specs says 1.5a -dc. Will that run the headlight that came on the snowblower without any problems ??? THANKS TOM the replacement engine is a 21m314-0128f1


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well that will supply an 18Watt bulb or less. Just check the wattage of your light bulb to make sure.


----------



## tallen4392 (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks if it is 18 or less it should be fine and not cause any problems ????


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Where is this electrical rating found? I don't recall seeing a spec in the owner's manual for my 28+.


----------



## NY Toro (Jan 30, 2015)

does the head light have a twist in bulb that looks sort of like this..:









or with a right angle instead of a straight connector?

IF so, there should be a p/n on the plastic housing somewhere..

this is what is stock on the toro... ( GE *892* )





and is 16watts.

I thought at some point the Ariens was the same bulb, just with a right angle connector.
I think your Ariens had the same basic engine as my Toro 1128OXE.

Toro's manual only give a Toro p/n , and it's 23bux for the Toro boxed bulb... but luckily my blower's bulb has the p/n on the plastic housing, I've found them at Rock Auto for $3.70 each by searching for GE *892.
* 
I just went to LED, so was interested in the rating, didn't want to exceed it with 2 LED lights.

With the original headlight, the AC measured right at 13.5VAC rms.
My Toro is a 1amp AC generator , these bulbs are rated normally for 12Vdc automotive application.
As stated by Coby7, the DC power is just fine on the bubl, so long as the bulb wont over load the Alternator on the new engine.




10377


----------



## tallen4392 (Feb 8, 2015)

*bulb*

the bulb is a 20 w so i guess ill change the alternator from the orignal motor thanks


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

tallen4392 said:


> the bulb is a 20 w so i guess ill change the alternator from the orignal motor thanks


Wait now, why don't you get aLED bulb that matches your stator. You swill get 3 or 4 times the light output for the same wattage.


----------



## NY Toro (Jan 30, 2015)

tallen4392 said:


> the bulb is a 20 w so i guess ill change the alternator from the orignal motor thanks


well, sounds like your ok ...
Assuming the output is 13.5vdc 

20w/13.5vdc = 1.48Adc 
didnt you say the new engine's dc output was 1.5Amps ?
Based on my Toro, they spec'd the output right at the light's requirement.
My Toro's output is rated @ 1amp and a 16watt bulb : 16w/13.5vacrms : 1.18amp
So try it, and measure the DC voltage.


And as Coby7, you can put LED lighting on.
I just put two on mine, drawing 1/2 the current, with more light out put and more coverage than the single halogen OEM light.

With a DC output, you have a lot to choose from.



1228212327


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

tallen4392 said:


> the bulb is a 20 w so i guess ill change the alternator from the orignal motor thanks


NO, no, no you are inside the norms. But if you change the original bulb to LED you will get better lighting for sure.


----------

